# Singles meet



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been looking around the site and I'm looking to see if thee are any single ladies meets?  

I've just started DR, dreading it all....

Would love to meet people who've been through all this

X


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

hello and welcome   
whereabouts are you based? 
a few of us met last weekend in Bristol. There are various London ladies who meet from time to time on an ad hoc basis. I'll be hosting the annual picnic in July in Surrey
maybe start a new meet up thread suggesting a place/date and see who is about?
best of luck with your upcoming cycle
Suitcase
x


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey I'm from Birmingham....but woo travel to  London, been wanting to meet people or ages as I'm doing this on my own.
Oh I would have come down to Bristol if I'd known!

Thanks x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

quite a few folk in the B'ham/Midlands area I think   
all the meets are posted on the boards so keep an eye out   
it does tend to be those who already have kids who meet up more regularly....but nothing to stop you setting up a meet of your own   
have you had a look at DCN also (Donor Conception Network) - they have singles groups all over the country and tend to organise regular meet ups too
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Squiggleyhead,


As Suity says, there is a pretty strong contingent of singles in and around Birmingham so you're in good company.  I'm about an hour away from you in Glos.  I'll give some thought to arranging something around my way in the next couple of months and will let you know when I do - but hopefully a few people local to you will pop their heads above the parapet shortly.   


A-Mx


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

Ooohhhthanks guys you've been really helpful, I will set omething up, 

Never heard of the donor conception network I wil have a looksie!

I've been doing this on my own so flabby to know im not alone


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

I really think at least some of you should move to Scotland    Just an idea, I'm lonely up here    We will have the flags out when you visit Winky, Suitcase.


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Squiggelyhead, I'm one of those in Birmingham. We haven't had any organised local meets for a while but I'd be up for one, although iminant arrival of babies may effect attendance depending on when it is! 

Elpida


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

I'm also in Birmingham Squiggleyhead, and would be up for a meet up!

Some1
xx


----------



## squiggleyhead (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok great!

Anyone a preference on when?


----------

